# Fitz



## bethh (Oct 23, 2019)

Life has been so very busy so I haven’t posted in awhile.   We have some news.   About a month ago, we got Gracie a companion.   She was ready for one even though we weren’t quite there with some commitments that we had.   She would lay by the gate and just whine.   It would break my heart.  

We got an adorable bundle of fur, Fitz.  He’s purebred Great Pyrenees and was whelped right in the chicken yard where he spent his days with his brothers and sisters until he came home with us.  

He’s now about 13weeks old.   Gracie is back to her happy self.   Well, after the sadness with Chewie, I didn’t want to get another puppy with health issues.  He had been to the vet already and had a clean bill of health.  One box checked off my list of concerns.   I knew a 3 hour ride with him would make it hard to give him up even if he had any issues so I sat in that chicken run with him pressed close to my chest trying to see if I felt anything out of the ordinary with his heartbeat .  I know the owner must I have thought I was crazy and truth be known, I am.   But I tried nonetheless.   Nothing seemed amiss, in my untrained brain so we took him.   We drove him straight to our vet and made all the vets listen.   They know me, I worked with them for years.  

I’ll post more later as this is long enough already.  Here are a few pics to get you started...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 23, 2019)

Congrats - he's a handsome guy!!


----------



## bethh (Oct 23, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Congrats - he's a handsome guy!!


Thank you.   We think so.   He’s a sweetheart.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 23, 2019)

Awwww...... Gracie has a friend! Dogs aren’t meant to be alone. Fitz is a hug waiting to happen.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 23, 2019)

Congratulations  on your handsome boy


----------



## bethh (Oct 23, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Awwww...... Gracie has a friend! Dogs aren’t meant to be alone. Fitz is a hug waiting to happen.


He’s such a sweet boy.  It’s amazing now that we have him that Chewy’s health issues are so much more evident.  Fitz is a puppy, playful, runs around, tears stuff up, digs holes. Chewy never really did those things.  Gracie treats Fitz the way you would expect an adult to treat a puppy.  She roughhouses with him, rolls him when he’s misbehaving, etc.


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 24, 2019)

Congratulations! He's too adorable!


----------



## bethh (Oct 29, 2019)

Fitz saw the vet yesterday.  He gained 12 pounds in 3 weeks!   He’s now 44lbs at 3+months old.  His heart is great which is always a worry.  We need to work on his car riding manners.  He was all over the place.  Plus he was a little nuts on he leash if I wanted him to go where he didn’t want to go.  So this morning, we leashed walk in the backyard.  We’ll do this a few times a day until he no longe acts like a bucking bronco.  He’s super sweet.


----------



## animalmom (Oct 29, 2019)

Nice looking fella you have there.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 29, 2019)

Oh how sweet he looks,


----------



## Baymule (Oct 29, 2019)

I love that face! Take lots of pictures, puppy hood doesn't last long!


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 29, 2019)

He's so cute! Looks like a teddy bear ha ha!


----------



## drdoolittle (Nov 3, 2019)

bethh said:


> View attachment 67106 View attachment 67110 Life has been so very busy so I haven’t posted in awhile.   We have some news.   About a month ago, we got Gracie a companion.   She was ready for one even though we weren’t quite there with some commitments that we had.   She would lay by the gate and just whine.   It would break my heart.
> 
> We got an adorable bundle of fur, Fitz.  He’s purebred Great Pyrenees and was whelped right in the chicken yard where he spent his days with his brothers and sisters until he came home with us.
> 
> ...



Congrats on adding Fitz to your family, he's adorable!


----------



## Ridgetop (Nov 12, 2019)

I am so happy for you.  After the heartbreak of Chewie and his health issues, I am so glad you have a healthy pup.  He is so cute too!


----------

